# جهاز ultrasound



## ابو سند (12 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
كيف المهندسين كم سعدت باافتتاح هذا القسم من هذا الموقع الممتاز.........

وطبعا هذة اول مشاركة لى ارجو ان افيدك فيها.........

وهى على جهاز ultrasound
الذي يقوم بعرض صور من اجزاء الان وسوف اقدم لك هذا الكتاب الذي يقوم بشرح دقيق ومفصل عن هذا الجهاز من الناحية الهندسية ......
وايضا يوجد بعض الصور التوضيحية لهذا الجهاز كل هذة الاشياء فى هذا الرابط...........

http://rapidshare.de/files/20236596/ultrasound.rar.html
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2006)

حاولت ولم افلح !
هل هناك طريقة محددة للتحميل ؟

البغدادي


----------



## ابو سند (12 مايو 2006)

اخى العزيز انا رفعت الكتاب وباالاضافة الى بعض الصور المفيدة عن هذا الجهاز الهام فى مجال الطب 

وكيفية فتح وتحميل الملف :

اولا سوف تضغط على الرابط سوف يقوم بفتح لك صفحة سوف تجد فى اسفل الصفحة كلمة free

اضغط على هذة الكلمة سوف تنتقل الى صفحة اخرى سوف تجى فى وسط الصفحة عدتنازلى لاجل تحميل الملف انتظر حتى ينتهى هذا العد التنازلى......

ثم سوف يظهر احرف باالالغة الانجليزية قوم بكاتبتها فى الفراغ الذي امامها ثم ارعصص انتر

سوف يقوم الملف تلقائيا باالتحميل.......:13: 

تحياتي اخي..........................


----------



## ZNabil (12 مايو 2006)

قم بطباعة الرابط في الإكسبلورو وسوف يعمل


----------



## ZNabil (12 مايو 2006)

قم بطباعة الرابط في الإكسبلورو وسوف يعمل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2006)

عذرا اخ ابو سند 
انا ذهبت الى المصدر نفسه فوجدته لا يعمل .


البغدادي


----------



## ابو سند (12 مايو 2006)

اخى العزيز شكرى
انا الان لسى نزلت الكتاب مرة اخرى بعد ردك الاخير الرابط لاغبار علية.......

لماذا لاتجرب مرة اخرى فى وقت اخر لان هذا الموقع يسمح لك بااستخدام ورفع الملفات علية مرات محددة فى اليوم.......

تحياتي..........................


----------



## م.الدمشقي (13 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز يا ريت تحاول مع موقع غيرrapidshare لانو الموقع هذا سيئ ويجب ان تنتظر ساعه بين التحميل والاخر
جرب megauplod
اوsendspes
اوuploding 
فهم افضل
تحياتي


----------



## أبو غسان (13 مايو 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء / المحترمون
السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركاته
أخوتي أنا طالب مبتدئ في الهندسة الطبية أرجو منكم أن تعينوني بالأشياء الأساسية للهندسة والمواقع التي أستفيد منها والمعلومات التي لديكم , وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ابو سند (13 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز لك مااردت ......................


http://www.uploading.com/?get=0KAOI8DV


تحياتي..........................


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2006)

ابو سند الوردة .
عاشت وسلمت يدك . الف الف شكر


البغدادي


----------



## ابو سند (13 مايو 2006)

سلمت يداك اخي شكرى 

انا تحت الطلب والخدمة................


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2006)

اخي الله يكثر من امثالك ومن حسناتك .
عشت ابو سند وان شاء تكون سند للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## Tamer Farouk (16 مايو 2006)

جذاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ايه (17 مايو 2006)

عشت ابو سند الكتاب رائع جدا جزاك الله خير اخوي العزيز--- ابو ايه


----------



## sooltan (17 يوليو 2006)

ابو سند امسيك بالخير بس بعد اذنك ابغا اطلب منك شرح ملخص على جهاز 
ultra sound 
ولا عليك امر اذا امكن شكرا


----------



## محمد 2005 (19 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر يا ابو سند على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يوليو 2006)

هيا ياأبو سند 
انا ادعمك في الحوار والمناقشة اذا تطلب الأمر .

البغدادي


----------



## aboabaad (22 يوليو 2006)

تحياتي اخوتي 
للاسف يبدو انني وصلت متاخر وانتهى وقت التحميل 
لم استطع تحميل الملف من الرابطين الموجودين 
رجاء اعادة تحميلهم مرة اخرى 
او اي احد الاعضاء ممن نزلوا الملفات يعيدوا التحميل 
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## فداء (7 أغسطس 2006)

الرجاء ممن يضع هذه الروابط ان يتقي الله في ما يرد فيها


----------



## رحال حول العالم (23 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور عزسزى على الكتاب


----------



## ayyash (25 أغسطس 2006)

the file has been delete شو رأيكم شباب


----------



## رحال حول العالم (25 أغسطس 2006)

مشكككككور ابو سند


----------



## eng_3YASH (26 أغسطس 2006)

ابو سند ممكن معلومات عن الجهاز اعطاله وصيانته 
شباب الرابط مش شغال ممكن تعديله 
كيف الطريقه الصحيحه للتنزيل
بدي اطلب من الشباب ازا ممكن تشرحو اعطال الجهاز هدا 
[glow="ffff00"] 
تحياتي للجميع
[/glow]


----------



## hamidmaroc (10 يناير 2010)

من فضلكم يجب تجديد الرابط لم يعد يعمل


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 يناير 2010)

مشكور عزيزي لهذا الشرح

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 يناير 2010)

و الرابط شغال 100%


----------

